# octane from toulene or xylene



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I've been reading about toulene and xylene (sp) on other forums as an octane booster. They are saying you can get this stuff at home depot and for our cars use a 2 gal per tank mix and raise your octane from 91 to 94. 
Does anybody know anything about this?
In Florida we have 93, but my car still pings at low rpm(1000-1500) moderate load situations. I'm guessing with higher rpms, the computer is pulling timing or I'm not hearing the pinging. 
Anybody have any opinions here?


----------



## JTYLER1604 (Jun 3, 2005)

I think I have read in another thread that 91 octane is the ideal octane for this engine and a higher octane will not improve performance or improve mileage. Correct me if I'm wrong please


----------



## silvergoat05 (Jun 15, 2005)

This is from the EPA 

TOLUENE & XYLENE
Toluene (also known as toluol or methylbenzene) and xylene (also known as xylol or dimethylbenzene) are aromatic hydrocarbons found around the home in paints, paint and varnish removers, degreasers, cleaners, lacquers, glues, nail polish, and cement. Because of their excellent ability to dissolve substances, they are often used in insecticides and other pesticides to dissolve the active ingredient. Toluene and xylene are volatile, flammable, and toxic. 

Toluene and xylene are irritating to the skin and respiratory tract and may cause liver damage. These aromatic hydrocarbons enter your system through inhalation and ingestion, but are poorly absorbed by the skin. The target organs attacked by toluene and xylene are the central nervous system, eyes, liver, kidneys, and skin. Toluene and xylene are narcotic in high concentrations. Intentional inhaling of these substances can cause headache, giddiness, and a transient euphoria followed by depression. Hallucinations may occur, especially following chronic exposure. Neurological damage occurs from concentrated inhalation of these fumes. Symptoms include fatigue, weakness, confusion, headache, tearing, nervousness, muscular fatigue, insomnia, dermatitis, an intolerance of light.


----------



## JTYLER1604 (Jun 3, 2005)

I also read an article in Car and Driver about what fuel to use, "Top Tier fuels." 

"TOP TIER Detergent Gasoline is a recently established new standard for gasoline performance. Four of the world's top automakers, BMW, General Motors, Honda, and Toyota recognize that the current EPA minimum detergent requirements do not go far enough to ensure optimal engine performance. 

Since the minimum additive performance standards were first established by EPA in 1995, most gasoline marketers have actually reduced the concentration level of detergent additive in their gasoline by up to 50%. As a result, the ability of a vehicle to maintain stringent Tier 2 emission standards have been hampered, leading to engine deposits which can have a big impact on in-use emissions and driver satisfaction. 

These automakers have raised the bar. TOP TIER Detergent Gasoline help drivers avoid lower quality gasoline which can leave deposits on critical engine parts, which reduces engine performance. That’s something both drivers and automakers want to avoid. "

CLICK HERE FOR MORE INFO


----------



## silvergoat05 (Jun 15, 2005)

More Info

Aromatic hydrocarbons such as Toluene (CH3C6H5, AKI 114) and Xylene ((CH3)2C6H5, AKI 117) represent the most common octane boosters on the market today. The commercially available quantities of such boosters only improve octane incrementally -- 12 to 16 ounces of either of these hydrocarbons will raise the octane levels in a tank of AKI 92 pump gasoline to approximately AKI 92.3. 

If used in greater quantities, however, Toluene and Xylene can have more substantial effects on the octane rating of pump gasoline. Ten percent Toluene or Xylene in a tank of high octane pump gas will yield AKI 94. Whereas twenty percent of either chemical will result in a blended octane of AKI 96. Large quantities of Toluene and Xylene may be purchased commercially for ~$10/gallon in '99 dollars. 

Significant health hazards and fire risks can arise from handling Toluene and Xylene, so home chemistry is not recommended. *In addition, Xylene is a powerful solvent capable or eroding seals and quickly removing varnish build-up form a fuel system. The use of Xylene could, therefore, lead to a number of fuel system disorders.*


----------



## JTYLER1604 (Jun 3, 2005)

Not to mention the emissions system - i.e. the Catalytic Converter and O2 sensors acting like a rabid dog?


----------



## silvergoat05 (Jun 15, 2005)

JTYLER1604 said:


> I also read an article in Car and Driver about what fuel to use, "Top Tier fuels."
> 
> "TOP TIER Detergent Gasoline is a recently established new standard for gasoline performance. Four of the world's top automakers, BMW, General Motors, Honda, and Toyota recognize that the current EPA minimum detergent requirements do not go far enough to ensure optimal engine performance.
> 
> ...


This is a branding and marketing promotion. Nothing to do with raising octane. But it is important to buy a *BRANDED* gas as opposed to *economy* brands.


----------



## toolman (Jan 10, 2005)

:cool Sounds like marginal gains that are not significant enough to warrent the cost


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

toolman said:


> :cool Sounds like marginal gains that are not significant enough to warrent the cost


 :agree 

The dealer told me light pinging, and what I'm getting is very light is normal under low to moderate load at low RPM's. They had a TSB there for other cars to show me. I just thought this might be an inexpensive octane booster. Most of the places that I saw they were using it was in cars that were used almost exclusively for racing. Thanks.


----------



## Rob (Aug 7, 2004)

I used to use Xylene in my Turbo Trans Am. It would raise the octane of 93 to 99-100...SAFELY.

To get that octane you mix 3 gallons of 93 to 1 gallon of Xylene. IMPORTANT! For every gallon of Xylene used, mix 1oz of Marvel Mystery Oil. This replaces the lubricants that the Xylene takes out.

It is perfectly safe for spark plugs, O2 sensors, cats, etc. You don't want to get it on paint as it will stain or worse, take off the paint. It cleans the entire fuel system also. Plugs come out looking "new". Very hard to read them though. Combustion chamers are clean as well as injectors.

All that being said, if your car isn't running extremely high compression or running boost, its a waste of money.

FWIW, I bought it in 55 gallon drums from a paint store. They do have them in 5 gallon containers that you could sometimes get deals on.


----------

